
Genes underscore five psychiatric disorders - EndXA
https://www.uq.edu.au/news/article/2019/07/genes-underscore-five-psychiatric-disorders
======
vivekd
This is an interesting claim but after reading the article I feel like I came
out having learned nothing more than I did from reading the headline.

What genes were involved? What was the methadology? What is the correlation
rate between these genes and the mental disorders. Given that things like
autism and depression are so different, what is the physiological impact of
having these genes - ie do they regulate a certain hormone, the strucutre of
certain neurons?

~~~
dekhn
The Press Release links to the article. This research is published in
Psychological Medicine (DOI:10.1017/S0033291719001776). You can follow the
link or resolve the DOI, it's an open access article and you can read the
original: [https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/psychological-
medici...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/psychological-
medicine/article/synaptic-and-brainexpressed-gene-sets-relate-to-the-shared-
genetic-risk-across-five-psychiatric-
disorders/73114566C699FA78AB07B6DE7A6775BC)

Like most papers in the field, they mined data and found some correlations,
then wrapped a sketchy narrative around it. I wouldn't place too much emphasis
on findings like these and actual mechanistic functionality of psychiatric
disorders.

(my background includes lots of genomics and health, and I am profoundly
disappointed to see press releases that overstate the significance of
findings).

